#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Renting a Car/Driver for a Day in Vientiane

## BangkokMfg1

Hi All,

Anyone have any recommendations .  Would be grateful for Phone Number or email address.  Just a regular 4/5 door vehicle as its for a trip to about 85km from city center on a main highway.  Drop Off then pick up later .

Appreciate quick responses . Extensive Web search just gives same Europcar recommend which is expensive and inconvenient.

N

----------


## frazerHX

Addy Car and House Rental might be worth a shot. I would put up a link but don't have enough posts to add a link yet. Google search should bring up their website.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^You pair of jokers.

----------


## frazerHX

_Albert Shagnastier	 ^You pair of jokers._

Huh? I'm afraid I don't know the original OP. Just trying to help.

----------

